# Windows 7 und Latenzen



## Mârmëlâdë (21. September 2009)

Hi, ich nutze nun seit ner Woche Win7 RC und habe dauerhaft Latenzen um 200ms. Früher mit XP und Fasterping hatte ich 80ms im Schnitt.
Geht Fasterping auch mit Win7?
Wäre auch dankbar für Links, ich googel schon ne Stunde.. selber in der Registry rummachen hab ich kaum Erfahrungen.

C

CPU : Phenom II X4 940
Mainboard : MSI DKA790GX
Grafikkarte : GTX275
RAM : 4096MB-KIT Corsair Dominator (1066Mhz)
DSL 6000


----------



## Drydema (21. September 2009)

naja mit den angaben kann man nicht viel anfangen aber dsl 6k und dann noch 80ms? wobei denn genau also die programme
dann wär noch internetanbieter, wlan/kabel und solche sachen relevant
sowie generell upload und  downloadspeed


----------



## Klos1 (21. September 2009)

Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung von dem Tool, aber ich behaupte einfach mal, es macht nichts anderes, als in der Registry rumpfuschen. Wahrscheinlich ändert es irgendetwas am Three-Way-Handshake von TCP.
Von daher, warum sollte es nicht gehen. Die Einträge sind wie gehabt vorhanden. Das Ding wird einfach einen neuen Schlüssen unter HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces setzen und wahrscheinlich an der Frequenz für den TCP-Acknowledge rumpfuschen. Kann man auch händisch machen, ohne dem Tool.

Wenn du sichergehen willst, daß du dir nicht die Registry zerschießt und Änderungen darin sind immer gefährlich, auch wenn du es nicht selbst machst, sondern dieses Programm, dann hole dir ein Tool, mit dem man die komplette Regirstry sichern kann. Mir fällt gerade der Name nicht ein, aber Google ist dein Freund.

Dann kannst du im Problemfall die Registry einfach wieder herstellen, so wie sie war, bevor das Tool darin rumgepfuscht hat.


----------



## Dagonzo (21. September 2009)

Ich habe es hier schon oft genug erklärt. FasterPing ist nur Augenwischerei.
Benötigte Datenpakete werden mit FasterPing gleichzeitig gesendet, ohne nacheinander. Dadurch wird mit FasterPing zwar eine kleinere Latenz angezeigt, aber die Lags bleiben die gleichen.


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (21. September 2009)

Telekom ist der Anbieter, ich nutze Kabel-kein Wlan.


Download-Geschwindigkeit: 710 kByte/s
Upload-Geschwindigkeit: 61 kByte/s
gemessen mit wieistmeineip.de DSL Speedtest


----------



## Drydema (21. September 2009)

also diese angaben sind nichtmal dsl 1k aber das es  an der software liegt glaube ich nicht gibt aber immer außnahmen
 hast du noch nen anderen computer wo du nen test machen kannst da könnte man rausfinden obs am pc oder generell am inet liegt


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (21. September 2009)

Drydema schrieb:


> also diese angaben sind nichtmal dsl 1k aber das es an der software liegt glaube ich nicht gibt aber immer außnahmen
> hast du noch nen anderen computer wo du nen test machen kannst da könnte man rausfinden obs am pc oder generell am inet liegt




diese Angeben entsprechen meinem andren PC, der an derselben Leitung hängt. wieistmeineip.de wertet das so aus: für DSL 6000 wäre Downloadrate perfekt und Uploadrate gut. Du hast die Daten in kByte da, nochmal gemessen in kbit/s:
Download 5408 kbit/s
Upload 490 kbit/s.


----------



## Drydema (21. September 2009)

huch hab mal wieder bit mit byte verwechselt
aber trotzdem ist für diese geschwindigkeit der ping zu hoch bei meiner 1k leitung liegt er bei <60ms bei den meisten programmen


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (21. September 2009)

Hab jetzt meinen Ping gemessen (ping t-online.de) Antwort Zeit: 54ms, TTL247

ingame komm ich gaanz selten unter 200ms. Meist noch drüber Richtung 300.


----------



## Dagonzo (21. September 2009)

Drydema schrieb:


> huch hab mal wieder bit mit byte verwechselt
> aber trotzdem ist für diese geschwindigkeit der ping zu hoch bei meiner 1k leitung liegt er bei <60ms bei den meisten programmen


Nur wenn du FastPath hast ansonsten eher nicht.


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (21. September 2009)

Fastwas?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (21. September 2009)

Ein Fehlerprotokoll das von der Telekom im Normalfall mitläuft, aber eigentlich nicht benötigt wird. Es erhöht aber die Pingzeiten. Man kann es abstellen lassen, aber man muss ein oder zwei Euro im Monat dafür bezahlen.


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (22. September 2009)

Ich hab von der Telekom meine Leitung messen lassen, die haben mir fast gratuliert. Kann ich was andres machen als "Augenwischerei", um meine Latenzen zu verbessern?
Ich habe mal meinen Arbeitsrechner gecheckt, der steht 15km weit weg:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist ja fast identisch mit meinem.


----------



## Klos1 (22. September 2009)

Die Latenz lässt sich nicht beeinflussen. Latenz sagt aus, wie lange ein Paket vom Client bis zum Server braucht. Das Paket ist innerhalb von Millisekunden durchs Gateway im Internet und von da aus wird es dann halt geroutet. Welche Wegwahl dabei getroffen wird, liegt nicht in deinen Händen.


----------



## xdave78 (22. September 2009)

Naja unter Vista gibt es ein Proggi - Vista AntiLag. Ka ob das auch in Win7 geht...genausogut haben die MS Jungs das Problem, welches bei einigen durch dieses Proggi gelöst wird in Win7 auch schon gefixt...ka.


----------



## Dagonzo (22. September 2009)

Die Latenz lässt sich in sofern verbessern, als das du den FastPath gegen eine monatliche Gebühr abschalten lässt. Das kann bis 50 oder sogar etwas mehr an Millisekunden bringen. 
Das Augenwischer-Progrämmchen da oben vergiss mal lieber. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eventuell wirst du im Spiel schon selber gemerkt haben, das es nicht wirklich was bringt, ausser der besseren Anzeige und fürs Ego.^^


----------



## Independent (22. September 2009)

In WoW kannst du deine Latenz nicht beeinflussen und das Game würde ich nicht als Test für deine Leitung nehmen.

Selbst mit ner 100Mbit Leitung (utopie), wirst du kaum unter 150ms fallen in den Hauptzeiten.


----------



## Klos1 (22. September 2009)

FastPath ist super. Kann ich nur empfehlen, es macht eine Menge aus. Allerdings bieten das nicht alle an.


----------



## Dagonzo (22. September 2009)

Da es sich beim TE um die Telekom handelt, sollte das wohl gehen.

WoW ist sicherlich nicht das richtige um die Latenz zu messen, da es da von zu vielen Faktoren abhängt. Aber ohne dieses FastPath wird es in jeden Fall besser werden, wenn schon die Grundlatenz von z.B. 120- auf 60ms fällt. Meine Latenz liegt in WoW übrigens bei 50-80ms je nach dem was gerade so los ist. Mit SDSL von QSC (1Mbit) hatte ich früher sogar nur Latenzen um 30-40ms. Schade das es sich nicht mehr lohnt für mich diese wirklich gute Leitung noch zu nutzen, sonst hätte ich die heute noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## biene maya (23. September 2009)

Bei ner 16k Leitung von der Telekom erübrigt sich Fastpath bzw.ist schon integriert.

Hab aber im Spiel trotzdem ne Latenz von 120,
wobei das ja auch Realm abhängig sein dürfte, weshalb gewisse pro gilden ständig den server wechseln.


----------



## Drydema (23. September 2009)

macht mal nen trace route zu nem wow server dann werded ihr mit erschrecken festellen wo ihr erstmal landet


----------

